# Arkansas Beekeepers Association Annual Conference



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am looking forward to attending.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a reminder that registration opens 8:30 am Friday for the State Meeting in Mountain View. Arcownadbeegirl, I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Excellent, see you there.


----------

